# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Euro2008 England v. Russia

## Matroskin Kot

Кто смотрит матч?   ::   
Кто за кого болеет?  Я люблю Россию, но я за трех львов.  Давай ребята!  Вперед!  Талли-хо!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Кто за кого болеет?

 Ну ты странный...   ::   :P  
Мы дома выиграем.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Кто за кого болеет?

 Ну ты странный...   ::   :P [/quote:1cld4oh0] 
Да.  Спасибо за комплимент!   ::     

> Мы дома выиграем.

 Посмотрим...   
Ну, ты молодец!  Я не знал что ты любишь футбол.   :: 
А, у тебя любимая комманда?

----------


## Оля

> Мы дома выиграем.     Посмотрим...

 Нам иначе никак...   ::     

> Ну_ ты молодец!  Я не знал*,* что ты любишь футбол.  
> А_ у тебя есть любимая команда?

 Да.   ::   Московский "Локомотив".

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> _Посмотрим_...
> Нам иначе никак...

 Гм, тогда так и будет  ::  
[quote=Оля] 

> А у тебя есть любимая команда? 
> Да.    Московский "Локомотив".

 [/quote:2mdfbhm4] 
Интересно!  А моя -- Шотландский "Хартс". (Heart of Midlothian FC)  Но меня интересует и русский футбол.  Только, очень мало знаю о самих командах.  Я теперь иду искать информацию о твоей команде.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Но меня интересует и русский футбол.  Только_ я очень мало знаю о самих командах.  Я теперь иду искать информацию о твоей команде.

 А чё её искать-то...   ::   http://www.fclm.ru/ 
Только у нее сейчас не лучшие времена... В таблицу не смотри.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Только у нее сейчас не лучшие времена... В таблицу не смотри.

 Не переживай!  Я бы сказал то же самое о своей команде.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Не переживай! Я бы сказал то же самое о своей команде.

 У нас в России считается, что в Шотландии только две команды - Глазго и Селтик.   ::  Теперь я буду знать третью.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

В России футбола нет. А вот хоккей -- интересно было бы.
Футбол даже не смотрю никогда.

----------


## BappaBa

> Кто смотрит матч?

 На твой взгляд, правильно не защитали наш гол  в ворота англичан? Была рука?

----------


## BappaBa

> В России футбола нет. А вот хоккей -- интересно было бы.

 К сожалению, и хоккей кончается =( Молодежка так позорно слила суперсерию =(

----------


## Оля

> На твой взгляд, правильно не засчитали наш гол  в ворота англичан? Была рука?

 По-моему, рука была... Это Гусев истерию поднял.   ::  Сначала он сказал, что ему _кажется_, что руки не было, но все на усмотрение арбитра. Через некоторое время - что руки _скорее всего_ не было, но арбитру было трудно разобраться. Потом - что руки _не было точно_, и что нам не везет. А в конце матча уже просто кричал о том, что нам не засчитали верный гол.   ::  
И всё это - без повторов, просто прокручивая эпизод "в памяти".   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  На твой взгляд, правильно не засчитали наш гол  в ворота англичан? Была рука?

   ::  [BappaBa посыпает голову пеплом]  

> По-моему, рука была... Это Гусев истерию поднял.   Сначала он сказал, что ему _кажется_, что руки не было, но все на усмотрение арбитра. Через некоторое время - что руки _скорее всего_ не было, но арбитру было трудно разобраться. Потом - что руки _не было точно_, и что нам не везет. А в конце матча уже просто кричал о том, что нам не засчитали верный гол.   
> И всё это - без повторов, просто прокручивая эпизод "в памяти".

 Да, Гусев у меня давно на подозрении =)

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> У нас в России считается, что в Шотландии только две команды - Глазго и Селтик.

 В Глазго тоже так считается   ::   
Оль, ты локо?

----------


## Оля

> Оль, ты локо?

 Я за Локо.   ::

----------


## sabrasmith

E vs R
A better war to watch.

----------

